# Visa to flag Firearm & Ammo purchases



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

If that is the case , then they should flag Medical MJ purchases too ?


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 11, 2022)

LOL.....Jokes on them....Cash is King.


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> If that is the case , then they should flag Medical MJ purchases too ?


Failo... Weed won't kill you.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 11, 2022)

Not just Visa, all credit card companies.

Because, you know, it's their job to monitor American citizens for the government...

Now all they need to do is make cash obsolete...


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 11, 2022)

This is fascism.

Buckle up.  The CCP has gotten to us.


----------



## Canon Shooter (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> Failo... Weed won't kill you.



If you just leave it laying there, no, it won't. Let someone shove an entire bag of it into your throat, however, and it most certainly will.

And that's just like a gun, which will do nothing if you just leave it laying there...


----------



## scruffy (Sep 11, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> If you just leave it laying there, no, it won't. Let someone shove an entire bag of it into your throat, however, and it most certainly will.



Bullshit.




Canon Shooter said:


> And that's just like a gun, which will do nothing if you just leave it laying there...



Weed doesn't kill people. People kill people.


----------



## hjmick (Sep 11, 2022)

_Amalgamated Bank, which brands itself as a “socially responsible bank” had requested the codes to the ISO..._









						Guns bought through credit cards in the US will now be trackable
					

A new ISO-approved measure will also allow sharing of suspicious purchases with law enforcement




					www.theguardian.com
				




I wonder who gave the other companies the push to vote "yea" for this after they all voted "nay" last year...









						Senator Warren and Representative Dean Urge Bank CEOs to Adopt New Code for Gun and Ammunition Retailers | U.S. Senator Elizabeth Warren of Massachusetts
					

The Official U.S. Senate website of Senator Elizabeth Warren of Massachusetts



					www.warren.senate.gov


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 11, 2022)

Walmart is almost totally cashless now...   This is government control at its worst...


----------



## Canon Shooter (Sep 11, 2022)

scruffy said:


> Bullshit.



Really?

So if I shoved a bag of weed into your throat it won't kill you? What do you have? Gills?



scruffy said:


> Weed doesn't kill people. People kill people.



Exactly.

So, if people kill people, why are you afraid of guns?


----------



## Canon Shooter (Sep 11, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Walmart is almost totally cashless now...   This is government control at its worst...



I use credit cards or my debit card for gasoline purchases, travel (plane tickets, rental car, hotels), Uber and online shopping (obviously).

Restaurants? Brick and mortar shopping? The lawn guy? That's all cash.

Cash is a great negotiator. When I bought my '69 Charger, the seller wanted $30,000 for it (this was some time ago). I had a briefcase with $26,000 cash in it and drove away with the car...


----------



## theHawk (Sep 11, 2022)

hjmick said:


> Not just Visa, all credit card companies.
> 
> Because, you know, it's their job to monitor American citizens for the government...
> 
> Now all they need to do is make cash obsolete...


But, but, but, the MAGA Republicans are the “fascists”!


----------



## Donald H (Sep 11, 2022)

Precautions being taken over the threats of violence and the coming storm that Trump might have to call for?

The sales and purchases of assault style rifles could pinpoint the more likely trouble areas where violence can start.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> LOL.....Jokes on them....Cash is King.


Always. How do you suppose I paid for all my guns and ammo lol


----------



## LordBrownTrout (Sep 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Precautions being taken over the threats of violence and the coming storm that Trump might have to call for?
> 
> The sales and purchases of assault style rifles could pinpoint the more likely trouble areas where violence can start.



You may want to rethink that.  The left is pushing for civil war.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Precautions being taken over the threats of violence and the coming storm that Trump might have to call for?
> 
> The sales and purchases of assault style rifles could pinpoint the more likely trouble areas where violence can start.


We already have enough arms and ammo to do what ever you fear that we will do. Just the AR and AK owners alone outnumber law enforcement


----------



## Donald H (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> We already have enough arms and ammo to do what ever you fear that we will do. Just the AR and AK owners alone outnumber law enforcement


I'm a Canadian and I don't live in fear of a coming massacre in America, as has been promised by extremists for months now.

*Otherwise, I'm here to serve the forum with an alternative POV that more represents the rest of the world.]/b]

Not to entertain those of your ilk.*


----------



## Donald H (Sep 11, 2022)

LordBrownTrout said:


> You may want to rethink that.  The left is pushing for civil war.


I'm a Canadian who has no interest in which side wins the civil war if it comes.

In fact, I see Trump as being the best choice for humanity on account of his foreign policy concerning Russia.


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

Canon Shooter said:


> If you just leave it laying there, no, it won't. Let someone shove an entire bag of it into your throat, however, and it most certainly will.
> 
> And that's just like a gun, which will do nothing if you just leave it laying there...


"Let?" Absurd. Ridiculous.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> "Let?" Absurd. Ridiculous.


Yep , it’s gotta be loved lol


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'm a Canadian and I don't live in fear of a coming massacre in America, as has been promised by extremists for months now.
> 
> *Otherwise, I'm here to serve the forum with an alternative POV that more represents the rest of the world.]/b]
> 
> Not to entertain those of your ilk.*


I don't live in fear either. No one needs fear to exercise a right. But common sense should tell you people kill do you want to be a victim? Hell didn't they just have a mass murder spree with a knife up your way? Now imagine how short lived it would have been if one of those victims had a gun


----------



## kyzr (Sep 11, 2022)

I'm glad we were just advised to use cash for ammo purchases.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

kyzr said:


> I'm glad we were just advised to use cash for ammo purchases.


And ditch BofA & Chase


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I don't live in fear either. No one needs fear to exercise a right. But common sense should tell you people kill do you want to be a victim? Hell didn't they just have a mass murder spree with a knife up your way? Now imagine how short lived it would have been if one of those victims had a gun


Ok Barney. I mean Fido.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> Ok Barney. I mean Fido.


So you live in fear?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

kyzr said:


> I'm glad we were just advised to use cash for ammo purchases.


I've always done cash with anything gun related


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I've always done cash with anything gun related


I will try to up that game this winter


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> So you live in fear?


Nope and I don't try to instill it on others like you do.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 11, 2022)

Why do you cult fucks want the CCP to run America?

You like their track record for womens rights?

Why are you cultists so fucking dumb?  The COVID “vax” lie wasnt enough for you? Why?


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> I've always done cash with anything gun related


Because you live in fear.


----------



## BrokeLoser (Sep 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Precautions being taken over the threats of violence and the coming storm that Trump might have to call for?
> 
> The sales and purchases of assault style rifles could pinpoint the more likely trouble areas where violence can start.


Our great framers wanted a armed citizenry for one reason only…to keep a government in check, to keep government from becoming tyrannical. You don’t prefer tyranny do you?


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> Failo... Weed won't kill you.




Really?









						What Is the Number of Deaths of Using Weed?
					

Many people wonder the number of deaths that weed has caused to decide if they should legalize it or not. Get to know it here.




					www.newhealthadvisor.org
				




.


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe if it was laced with poison. Ever try it, you know, poison?


----------



## Seymour Flops (Sep 11, 2022)

Buy up your firearms now, along with lots ammo for shooting and for barter material.  We have four more years of Team Biden in charge, and I'm not sure we can stay civilized.

Junk Silver will likely be good, but don't rely on it too much.  Have a stock of something you use that is unique to your own skill set, like seeds if you're good at that, fishing and hunting gear, mass off-grid cooking equipment if that's your bag, tools if you're good with them, whether it's tools for construction, or vehicle maintenance.  If it is vehicle maintenance, stock up on petroleum products other than gasoline, filters, and parts for your own vehicles, at least, plus as much generic stuff as you can keep. 

Don't buy a long shotgun and a lot of bird shot thinking you will teach yourself to hunt pheasant when the time comes.

Don't bother with land, unless it's way out in the Offgrid.  Trump owns the land of Mar-a-Lago, but it's "his" for exactly as long as some small-time Trump-hating magistrate says it is.  They won't even bother with paperwork if they want to invade your home.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> Maybe if it was laced with poison. Ever try it, you know, poison?




Didn't read the article did ya? Typical commie.

.


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> Didn't read the article did ya? Typical commie.
> 
> .


I heard it on ABC a day ago. Ahead of the game, Tex. Typical for you to be behind.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> Because you live in fear.


Because it's no one business you fascist punk


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> Nope and I don't try to instill it on others like you do.


Why do you cry about gun control? Little bitch


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Because it's no one business you fascist punk


I know you live in fear, Fido. Afraid the big bad govt boogeyman is gonna spank you.


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Why do you cry about gun control? Little bitch


Projection, Fido. Projection.


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> I heard it on ABC a day ago. Ahead of the game, Tex. Typical for you to be behind.




A day ago? And you say I'm behind? I've known about marijuana induced psychosis and physical changes to the heart and other organs for years. The higher the concentration of THC the more pronounced the symptoms are. In short, marijuana can kill you and others.

.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'm a Canadian and I don't live in fear of a coming massacre in America, as has been promised by extremists for months now.
> 
> *Otherwise, I'm here to serve the forum with an alternative POV that more represents the rest of the world.]/b]
> 
> Not to entertain those of your ilk.*



Key point, you're a Canadian and honestly? You don't matter in USA affairs so sit down and shut up


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> If that is the case , then they should flag Medical MJ purchases too ?


Where is your link?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> Projection, Fido. Projection.


There are way to many gun laws


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> I heard it on ABC a day ago. Ahead of the game, Tex. Typical for you to be behind.


Only a DNC cultist listens to DNC cult media


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> There are way to many gun laws



And none of them work with criminals


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

SassyIrishLass said:


> And none of them work with criminals


Yep but these DNC cultists call us scared


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Precautions being taken over the threats of violence and the coming storm that Trump might have to call for?
> 
> The sales and purchases of assault style rifles could pinpoint the more likely trouble areas where violence can start.


Assault rifles require a special license in the US.  Being a low-life Canuck, you probably did not know that.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Yep but these DNC cultists call us scared



I'm not scared, but I'm tired of leftist jackwads


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> A day ago? And you say I'm behind? I've known about marijuana induced psychosis and physical changes to the heart and other organs for years. The higher the concentration of THC the more pronounced the symptoms are. In short, marijuana can kill you and others.
> 
> .


I bet you had to look that up. The "day ago" quote wasn't anything I said to you about weed.
Everytime you get mixed up you should get someone else to help you. Like a caretaker.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Assault rifles require a special license in the US.  Being a low-life Canuck, you probably did not know that.


Semi Auto Centerfire AR & AK/ AKM Weapons don’t  require anything  special , CLASS 3 / NFA / SBR require a Tax Stamp abdbClass 3


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> I bet you had to look that up. *The "day ago" quote wasn't anything I said to you. *And it wasn't about weed.
> Everytime you get mixed up you should get someone else to help you. Like a caretaker.




So you're either totally senile or just a plain old liar. I vote for the latter.


okfine said:


> I heard it on ABC a day ago.



.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Semi Auto Centerfire AR & AK/ AKM Weapons don’t  require anything  special , CLASS 3 / NFA / SBR require a Tax Stamp abdbClass 3


Those are NOT assault rifles, are they?  You do know the definition?


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Those are NOT assault rifles, are they?  You do know the definition?


Sure but we gotta keep the Democommies up to speed on Class 3 / NFA


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> Sure but we gotta keep the Democommies up to speed on Class 3 / NFA


He's a fucking Canuck and is NOT an American.  Did you miss that part?


----------



## okfine (Sep 11, 2022)

OKTexas said:


> So you're either totally senile or just a plain old liar. I vote for the latter.
> 
> 
> .


The "day ago" quote was about VISA flagging G&A that I saw on ABC a day ago.
I did say that to you. It has nothing to do with weed.


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> If that is the case , then they should flag Medical MJ purchases too ?


I'll have a report of 53 Viagra per month.


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He's a fucking Canuck and is NOT an American.  Did you miss that part?


30+ Rabid Socially Liberal lefties are following this thread tree


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> He's a fucking Canuck and is NOT an American.  Did you miss that part?


You're a total ass Tory. You love to pick fights with people who actually agree with you. Why are you a little bitch?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

Likkmee said:


> I'll have a report of 53 Viagra per month.


Bless your heart I have to report 0:this century


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 11, 2022)

Just gimme the damn flag. I have Da Pole


----------



## Likkmee (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Bless your heart I have to report 0:this century


I report zero LAST century


----------



## OKTexas (Sep 11, 2022)

okfine said:


> The "day ago" quote was about VISA flagging G&A that I saw on ABC a day ago.
> I did say that to you. It has nothing to do with weed.




Yet it was a reply to a post about marijuana. So just keep on lying, it seems to be all you can do.

.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Sep 11, 2022)

“Payment processor Visa Inc. said Saturday that it plans to start separately categorizing sales at gun shops, a major win for gun control advocates who say it will help better track suspicious surges of gun sales that could be a prelude to a mass shooting.

But the decision by Visa, the world’s largest payment processor, will likely provoke the ire of gun rights advocates and gun lobbyists, who have argued that categorizing gun sales would unfairly flag an industry when most sales do not lead to mass shootings. It joins Mastercard and American Express, which also said they plan to move forward with categorizing gun shop sales.”









						Visa, Mastercard, AmEx to start categorizing gun shop sales
					

NEW YORK (AP) — Payment processor Visa Inc. said Saturday that it plans to start separately categorizing sales at gun shops, a major win for gun control advocates who say it will help better track suspicious surges of gun sales that could be a prelude to a mass shooting.




					apnews.com
				




More at the link.


----------



## Death-Ninja (Sep 11, 2022)

You fascists are so fucked up, we already do NOT allow sales of guns to fascist democrats, we will just default to cash, the only folks consistently using the cards were fascist democrats as it is!


----------



## hjmick (Sep 11, 2022)

Not sure why it's in The Badlands, but we're four pages ahead of you...



			https://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/visa-to-flag-firearm-ammo-purchases.991927/


----------



## deannalw (Sep 11, 2022)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> k suspicious surges of gun sales that could be a prelude to a mass shooting.




Where and when is this supposedly happening?


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> I'm a Canadian and I don't live in fear of a coming massacre in America, as has been promised by extremists for months now.
> 
> *Otherwise, I'm here to serve the forum with an alternative POV that more represents the rest of the world.]/b]
> 
> Not to entertain those of your ilk.*





Donald H said:


> Not to entertain those of your ilk.


too bad, because we find you entertaining.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> 30+ Rabid Socially Liberal lefties are following this thread tree


I wasn't talking to them, fucktard!  They didn't say anything stupid!

Do you not know how this forum works, dumbass?


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> Always. How do you suppose I paid for all my guns and ammo lol


Not to mention barter/trades.

I've told anyone that will listen to make sure that their go-to weapons don't have a 4473 in their name attached to them. 

The dems are worse (and more dangerous to our freedoms) than Col. Bella ever thought about being.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

bigrebnc1775 said:


> You're a total ass Tory. You love to pick fights with people who actually agree with you. Why are you a little bitch?


Thank you for your assinine opinion.  Fuck you, very much, racist bastard!


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> I wasn't talking to them, fucktard!  They didn't say anything stupid!
> 
> Do you not know how this forum works, dumbass? Your second ex wife called you “ Dumbass “


Remember her ?


----------



## Failzero (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Thank you for your assinine opinion.  Fuck you, very much, racist bastard!


Oy he is callin Folks Racis lol


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

Failzero said:


> *Oy* he is callin Folks Racis lol


BigrebNC is an an unapolegetic racist.  

Unless you are Jewish, you are guilty of cultural misappropriation.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> Meh. You have to fill out NCIS paperwork to buy one.


What does the Naval Criminal Investigative Service have to do with it?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Thank you for your assinine opinion.  Fuck you, very much, racist bastard!


Shit stain one post just one post where I have made a racist post


----------



## deannalw (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Assault rifles require a special license in the US.  Being a low-life Canuck, you probably did not know that.




No they don't. James and I have a lot of "assault type" rifles and we didn't need a special anything. 

What's an assault rifle, anyway?


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> BigrebNC is an an unapolegetic racist.
> 
> Unless you are Jewish, you are guilty of cultural misappropriation.


Prove it bitch


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Sep 11, 2022)

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What does the Naval Criminal Investigative Service have to do with it?


As I asked why are you such a pussy ass? NICS system


----------



## deannalw (Sep 11, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> 🤪🤠👍👍👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Funny about those checks... a couple times when James bought guns, they were behind. If it's not done in 3 days time, they let ya have them anyway.

Nuts.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Sep 11, 2022)

deannalw said:


> No they don't. James and I have a lot of "assault type" rifles and we didn't need a special anything.
> 
> What's an assault rifle, anyway?





deannalw said:


> What's an assault rifle, anyway?


originally, it was a rifle capable of single shot, semi-auto, or full auto fire.

Now, it's any rifle that looks lethal.


----------



## deannalw (Sep 11, 2022)

Hugo Furst said:


> originally, it was a rifle capable of single shot, semi-auto, or full auto fire.
> 
> Now, it's any rifle that looks lethal.




Well, if it ain't lethal, it's a flower vase.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Sep 11, 2022)

Zincwarrior said:


> 🤪🤠👍👍👍
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am glad you cleared that up.  

What private businesses are giving up info that they are not required by law to give?  

BTW, the form is from the ATF, not NICS.


----------



## 1srelluc (Sep 11, 2022)

deannalw said:


> No they don't. James and I have a lot of "assault type" rifles and we didn't need a special anything.
> 
> What's an assault rifle, anyway?


It depends on the state....We have what are called ban states that ban "evil features" on common sporting rifles......You know, "the shoulder thing that goes up".


----------



## deannalw (Sep 11, 2022)

1srelluc said:


> It depends on the state....We have what are called ban states that ban "evil features" on common sporting rifles......You know, "the shoulder thing that goes up".




Ah- you are correct. I had a brain fart.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Sep 11, 2022)

Donald H said:


> Precautions being taken over the threats of violence and the coming storm that Trump might have to call for?
> 
> The sales and purchases of assault style rifles could pinpoint the more likely trouble areas where violence can start.


Buying guns isn't a crime.  This will get struck down by the courts.

What are the credit card companies going to do?  Report legal activity to law enforcement?  I can't wait to see that shit...lol


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 13, 2022)

What do you call it when the state and industry collaborate to push the state’s agenda?
Hints:
-It starts with an “F”
-It was popular in Europe from the 1920s to about 1945.

When you come up with the answer, you'll understand why Demcorats are so supportive of this.


----------



## whitehall (Sep 13, 2022)

Flag alcohol, tobacco, knives in addition to ammo. Shades of Orwell and Big Brother


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 21, 2022)

Credit card companies will adopt new sales code for gun transactions
					

(CNN) — US credit card giants said they will implement a new merchant category code for the nation’s gun retailers, which gun control activists say...




					whdh.com
				




This is a 2A work around.  It is Unconstitutional.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 21, 2022)

This must not be allowed.  This is total bs.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Sep 21, 2022)

Once more they are using the private sector to gain access to deny rights...  How much more criminal can you get?


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 21, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Credit card companies will adopt new sales code for gun transactions
> 
> 
> (CNN) — US credit card giants said they will implement a new merchant category code for the nation’s gun retailers, which gun control activists say...
> ...


You're probably right.  However there is a simple work-around.  Pay cash.


----------



## night_son (Sep 21, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You're probably right.  However there is a simple work-around.  Pay cash.



This is a popular response but an inadequate solution. Many Americans purchase firearms and firearms parts in particular through online vendors; cash will do us no good there. Further, we firearm owners and prospective new owners should not be forced to dance through special hoops to practice our Second Amendment rights.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 21, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Once more they are using the private sector to gain access to deny rights...  How much more criminal can you get?



Biden admin told Facebook who to ban.  Mark Zuckerberg stated this.

That is a 1A violation.

Biden must be impeached like 20 times.  How much bullshit has me pulled?


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Credit card companies will adopt new sales code for gun transactions
> 
> 
> (CNN) — US credit card giants said they will implement a new merchant category code for the nation’s gun retailers, which gun control activists say...
> ...



We register cars. What else do we register?


----------



## TheProgressivePatriot (Sep 21, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Once more they are using the private sector to gain access to deny rights...  How much more criminal can you get?


Take your own advise and stop whining!! What rights are being denied? The 2nd says nothing about a right to there being no record of your gun purchase


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 21, 2022)

Cult, the CONSTITUTION is not mean to be worked around.

It is meant to be followed.

CHANGE IT THROUGH LEGISLATION.

What you are pulling is total bs and you know it.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 21, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> You're probably right.  However there is a simple work-around.  Pay cash.



Nope, not with digital currency.

Thats coming.









						Treasury recommends exploring creation of a digital dollar
					

The Biden administration is moving one step closer to developing a central bank digital currency, known as the digital dollar




					abcnews.go.com
				




The government wants to track everything you do and take away your rights if you say something wrong.

What if the government sees and email you wrote to your friend that says a man cannot give birth….then the governmwnt freezes you finances.

Very similar what the fascist Trudeau did in Canada by freezing the accounts of the truckers.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 21, 2022)

There is NO REASON for CC companies to track gun purchases for the government to review.

IT IS ILLEGAL.


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 21, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Credit card companies will adopt new sales code for gun transactions
> 
> 
> (CNN) — US credit card giants said they will implement a new merchant category code for the nation’s gun retailers, which gun control activists say...
> ...



One step closer to the Soviet/Nazi authoritarianism the left has embraced.


----------



## ColonelAngus (Sep 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> One step closer to the Soviet/Nazi authoritarianism the left has embraced.



and they fucking love it.

They want subjugation.  Its fucking bizarre.


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> and they fucking love it.
> 
> They want subjugation.  Its fucking bizarre.



You sure are an hysterical old loon.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 21, 2022)

A little cheese with that whine?


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> You sure are an hysterical old loon.



Do you support credit card companies flagging certain purchases and sharing that information with the government?


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Do you support credit card companies flagging certain purchases and sharing that information with the government?



Like guns or buying ingredients to make meth?


----------



## marvin martian (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Like guns or buying ingredients to make meth?



Lets go with guns, since meth is illegal.


----------



## Winston (Sep 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Do you support credit card companies flagging certain purchases and sharing that information with the government?


Oh, you mean like child porn sites?


----------



## Winston (Sep 21, 2022)

marvin martian said:


> Lets go with guns, since meth is illegal.


It is illegal for a felon to own a gun, can credit card companies share that data with the government now?


----------



## Resnic (Sep 21, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Credit card companies will adopt new sales code for gun transactions
> 
> 
> (CNN) — US credit card giants said they will implement a new merchant category code for the nation’s gun retailers, which gun control activists say...
> ...




The scariest part is the willingness of the credit card companies to just so easily give up data on their customers without a law, a rule, a demand, absolutely nothing. They will just hand it over.


----------



## themirrorthief (Sep 21, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Cult, the CONSTITUTION is not mean to be worked around.
> 
> It is meant to be followed.
> 
> ...


be fair to minorities people....allow guns to be purchased with food stamps...why all the racism by democrats


----------



## themirrorthief (Sep 21, 2022)

Resnic said:


> The scariest part is the willingness of the credit card companies to just so easily give up data on their customers without a law, a rule, a demand, absolutely nothing. They will just hand it over.


never had a credit card in my life...what is the point, paying someone to spend your own money is pretty insane


----------



## scruffy (Sep 21, 2022)

Billy_Bob said:


> Once more they are using the private sector to gain access to deny rights...  How much more criminal can you get?


Exactly.

Nazi through and through.


----------



## Resnic (Sep 21, 2022)

themirrorthief said:


> never had a credit card in my life...what is the point, paying someone to spend your own money is pretty insane



Better take some ibuprofen for that muscle you're going to pull patting yourself on the back making sure we all see how much a better of a person you are for no apparent reason.

I only have one and I like it especially for making online orders. And I like I made about 2500 dollars last year in reward points I otherwise wouldn't have had.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 21, 2022)

night_son said:


> This is a popular response but an inadequate solution. Many Americans purchase firearms and firearms parts in particular through online vendors; cash will do us no good there. Further, we firearm owners and prospective new owners should not be forced to dance through special hoops to practice our Second Amendment rights.


C'mon man, firearm parts are not firearms.  Also, in most jurisdictions firearms cannot be purchased online.  I didn't realize that using cash was jumping through special hoops.  I was using it long before I had a CC.  As far as I am concerned, cash is still king.  Also, there is paypal and venmo that are available to skirt CC use.  Go to a gun show and buy what you want with cash.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 21, 2022)

Resnic said:


> Better take some ibuprofen for that muscle you're going to pull patting yourself on the back making sure we all see how much a better of a person you are for no apparent reason.
> 
> I only have one and I like it especially for making online orders. And I like I made about 2500 dollars last year in reward points I otherwise wouldn't have had.


I do the same.  My points come from fuel purchases.  I don't use CCs to buy anything that has to do with firearms.  We know that the democrats are using these back doors--don't play their game.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 21, 2022)

ColonelAngus said:


> Nope, not with digital currency.
> 
> Thats coming.
> 
> ...


You are quite possibly correct, however it remains to be seen.  Cash is still king.  Now is the time to make your legislators aware that you are watching and want changes.  It is far more effective than posting about it on an online forum.


----------



## Mr Natural (Sep 21, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I do the same.  My points come from fuel purchases.  I don't use CCs to buy anything that has to do with firearms.  We know that the democrats are using these back doors--don't play their game.


Paranoia strikes deep
Into your life it will creep
It starts when you're always afraid
Step out of line, the men come and take you away


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> We register cars. What else do we register?


Cars are not *specifically *exempted in the constitution.  Try again.  If you want to live in a communist country--move to one.


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 21, 2022)

Mr Clean said:


> Paranoia strikes deep
> Into your life it will creep
> It starts when you're always afraid
> Step out of line, the men come and take you away


Not paranoid, aware.  Do you think the Jews were paranoid because they were aware in Germany?  Run along, your response is off topic.


----------



## surada (Sep 21, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Cars are not *specifically *exempted in the constitution.  Try again.  If you want to live in a communist country--move to one.



Are guns specifically exempted in the constitution?


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 21, 2022)

surada said:


> Are guns specifically exempted in the constitution?


Maybe you don't understand the meaning of "shall not be infringed"


----------



## Resnic (Sep 22, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> I do the same.  My points come from fuel purchases.  I don't use CCs to buy anything that has to do with firearms.  We know that the democrats are using these back doors--don't play their game.



When I bought a new car I had 10k for a down payment. I paid off my card, I maxed out my card for the down payment and then turned around and paid off the card immediately and made a lot of rewards points.

But I still only keep one card and don't let it get out of hand.

But yeah I won't buy anything questionable or gun related on my card. Especially now. Even what little silver eagle dollars I have I bought with cash.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Sep 22, 2022)

surada said:


> Are guns specifically exempted in the constitution?


An unnecessary and ineffective restriction on the exercise of the right to keep and bear arms by the law abiding - like registration - is an infringement on said right.
"Shall not be infringed".


----------



## Concerned American (Sep 22, 2022)

Resnic said:


> When I bought a new car I had 10k for a down payment. I paid off my card, I maxed out my card for the down payment and then turned around and paid off the card immediately and made a lot of rewards points.
> 
> But I still only keep one card and don't let it get out of hand.
> 
> But yeah I won't buy anything questionable or gun related on my card. Especially now. Even what little silver eagle dollars I have I bought with cash.


That was a smart move.  I only have one myself and I use it the same way but I blew it this year (did a real forehead slap)  Heating oil is up and when I refilled I paid cash instead of putting it on my card--that would have been A LOT of points.  LOL


----------

